# neuer Max Payne 3 Patch



## aloha84 (10. August 2012)

Vermutlich der DLCs geschuldet hat Rockstar Games einen Patch für Max Payne 3 veröffentlicht.
Die neue Version lautet 1.0.0.47, der Download kommt automatisch per Socoal Club.

Was aber wirklich eine News wert ist, ist dass es mit dem Patch *ENDLICH* möglich ist die *Zwischensequenzen* von max Payne 3 *zu überspringen.*

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (10. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich eine News wert ist, ist dass es mit dem Patch *ENDLICH* möglich ist die *Zwischensequenzen* von max Payne 3 *zu überspringen.*
> 
> Grüße


 
Das ging vorher auch, wenn er fertig geladen hatte !? oO


----------



## PC GAMER (10. August 2012)

Mr.Nebrot schrieb:


> Das ging vorher auch, wenn er fertig geladen hatte !? oO


 
Also bei mir geht es nicht mit dem alten Patch


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

Ich müsste den guten Max mal durchspielen. Aber es rockt mich einfach nicht. Fehlkauf. Ändert der Patch daran was? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Bensta (11. August 2012)

Es ist ein Update, kein neues Spiel. Was erwartest du in der Regel von einem Patch ?


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2012)

In dem Fall, nix ;o)


----------



## FRfutzi01 (12. August 2012)

Besser wird das Game durch den Patch auch nicht. Ich ärgere mich dermaßen darüber, dass ich mir das Game gekauft hab. Und ich kann es nicht mal wiederverkaufen... Danke Steam


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2012)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Besser wird das Game durch den Patch auch nicht. Ich ärgere mich dermaßen darüber, dass ich mir das Game gekauft hab. Und ich kann es nicht mal wiederverkaufen... Danke Steam


 

Dito... leider! 

BTW: Ich bin grad dabei, _"Edna bricht aus"_ zu zocken. Kein Kopierschutz, keine Pflicht sich irgendwo zu registrieren. Und wenn ich Bock habe, wirds nachem Durchzocken einfach behalten oder wieder weiterverkauft. Da wird einem richtig nostalgisch ums Herz. Danke Daedalic!


----------



## Ryle (12. August 2012)

Musste machen wie bei Blizzard. Für jedes Game nen neuen Account, dann verscherbelst du eben den Account wenn das Spiel schrott ist oder du es nicht mehr spielst. Email Adressen gibt es schließlich genug für lau. Mache ich schon ne Weile so damit ich deren dämliche Politik umgehen kann.


----------



## Atomtoaster (12. August 2012)

Ich kaufe zwar auch fast digital Spiele, aber ganz ehrlich auch wenn ich die Spiele nichtmehr spiele hab ich immernoch lieber meine "Sammlung" in Form meines Steamaccounts.

Warum ist MP3 eine Enttäuschung? Ich habs noch nicht gespielt.

Gruß


----------



## PornoStyle (13. August 2012)

seid dem patch hab ich probleme mit dem game bei mir kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Benutzeroberfläche des Social club konnte nicht initialisiert werden (7) 

regt mich sowas von auf -.-


----------



## atop1234 (13. August 2012)

PornoStyle schrieb:


> seid dem patch hab ich probleme mit dem game bei mir kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Benutzeroberfläche des Social club konnte nicht initialisiert werden (7)
> 
> regt mich sowas von auf -.-




Hatte das gleiche Problem.

Es lässt sich lösen indem man im Ordner 
...\Steam\SteamApps\common\max payne 3\MP3_Installers 
die Datei "Social Club v1.0.9.7 Setup.exe" startet.


----------



## PornoStyle (13. August 2012)

schon gefixt danke aber ^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. August 2012)

weiß garnet was manche gegen das Game haben.. Ist genau das was man erwartet hat.. Rockstar hat das Fast Perfekt hinbekommen den Max Payne Stil.. Patch bringt für mich keine bemerkbare änderungen..


----------



## PornoStyle (15. August 2012)

Nein das game an sich ist hammer gut !


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2012)

"In this hall of mirrors built by liars. I am a pale reflection of myself." Max Payne 2: - The Fall of Max Payne. 

Der gute Max wusste schon 2003, dass er sein Die Hard Bruce Willis Alter Ego nicht mögen würde. 

Andererseits hat er auch gesagt; "the past is like a broken mirror, as you piece it together you cut yourself. Your image keeps shifting and you change with it". ;0)

 Das war übrigens schon 2001, oder wann immer Max Payne 1 das Licht von "Noir York City" erblickt hat.


----------

